# Hair algae or duckweed?



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

if i had a choice i probably would say duckweed......as for getting rid of the algae....manualy remove as much as you can (with finger,brush,gravel vac.ect)...do a 50 % water change.....over dose flourish excel see this thread..http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/20172-excel-treatment-bba-experiences.html
and 3 day black out..... 
there are quite a few fish that will eat it also...florida flag fish being one thats well known to....believe it or not my angel loves the stuff...(among other stuff  )
buy some watersprite (superfast grower that will clean up excess nutrients while you figure out what to do)
and remember...water changes are your best friend
and buy some test kits and read up on dosing....
good luck, hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Ah... duckweed I think that is what I have in my planted tank... is there a fish that will eat it?


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

comet goldfish,black mollies,fla flag fish,austrailian rainbowfish, giant danios my angel fish  all are reputed to eat the stuff........or you could take a net with very small holes and skim the top of your aquarium......make sure you get it all of it or it will be back


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool! Thanks... sorry for borrowing the thread.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Hair algae is the worse of these two evil green ^%[email protected]#%[email protected]! I know I have both. at least duck weed can be controlled easily, you get a 1L pop bottle and submerge it so a current goes into it sucking in the dw. . . .I only wish hair algae was that easy. . ..


----------

